# ST1032 924056 Refurb and upgrades



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you all for the tips and suggestions throughout the forum. They really helped me wrap my noggin around this project. I bought this beauty from my Dad for $200 when he upgraded to a PTO driven blower. It's been stored inside forever and was in great shape.










She's a 924056 with a 10HP Briggs and Stratton 222416 0150-01 motor with a build date of September 1980. It ran fine once we got it started but I quickly determined that pull starting a 10HP at -20 in Montana was low on my priority list. The motor had a sticker saying it had provisions for an electric starter kit. That got me looking for parts across the interwebs. There was one 110v starter kit available but was a bargain at nearly $500 so I went the 12v route. 










I added a starter, starter cover, solenoid, ignition key, LED lights and all of the wiring. The alternator still puts out enough DC amps to run the LEDs at full RPM without a battery. 










The wiring took a little brain power. It's out of my wheelhouse and there was some head scratching involved. The idea was that it would start on battery power and then run on it's own. There were some helpful schematics online which I used to cobble my own together.










I used a switch and LED harness available online and changed the switching power to only work when the ignition was on and the motor was running. The bottom half of the switch lights when the motor is running and the squatch lights up when it is switched on. I also bought the switch bracket to help cover up the mess I made with the dremel the first time. 




















The motor runs great. Oil change, new fuel filter, cleaned the carb, new belts, new cutter bar and runners, new friction wheel, changed the gear oil.










My thought on the removable battery was that I could keep it in the house, keep it warm, and keep it charged. I used an Anderson style disconnect for the battery cables and a SAE disconnect for the headlights. The machine can be split to change belts and none of the wiring has to be cut. The battery has a 12v charger preconnect exposed through the lid of the box. 










Headlight connection










I tried to keep the headlight wiring as simple as possible.



















Two 18W LED floods on the front really light up the world. I haven't had a good snow yet to know if they will suffer from buildup or not. 










I think the machine should serve me well this Winter. I can't seem to get the auger free from the shaft inside so I hope I don't break anything important. That looks like a little more shop time and disassembly to get that fixed next Spring. It runs great right now and throws snow like a champ.

Sorry for the long post. I would have paid good money for a tutorial but this forum helped a bunch and I hope this helps the next person along the way.

Keep up the good work and stay warm!

Skol!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice Job!....are you going to do an impeller kit upgrade?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Beast of a blower! ...and with a giant Briggs L-head powering it. :icon-bow:

Good luck on the auger rakes!! They'll likely take alot of time, patience and deep swear-jar! :wink2:


----------



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

cranman said:


> Nice Job!....are you going to do an impeller kit upgrade?


Adding that to the list!


----------



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

classiccat said:


> Beast of a blower! ...and with a giant Briggs L-head powering it. :icon-bow:
> 
> Good luck on the auger rakes!! They'll likely take alot of time, patience and deep swear-jar! :wink2:


Beast is right! It just ate half an acre of 6” deep heavy wet snow and thanked me for the appetizer. The lights were flickering towards the end. I’m hoping it’s just a loose connection somewhere. They ran fine for the first half hour. This Spring I’ll tear into the rakes and give them a soak.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys,
I just get generic pictures telling me to Update account for third party hosting in this thread. If I click on the generic picture it takes me to photo bucket and I see the original picture. I've up dated my browser to most current version, but from online search it appears that photo bucket wants money to have pictures load automatically. Is there a setting I need to change somewhere or any suggestions for me to have his pictures show up properly?
Sometimes I'm not up to date with all the internet knowledge & settings on my devices that I need to have.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Shaw351 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just get generic pictures telling me to Update account for third party hosting in this thread. If I click on the generic picture it takes me to photo bucket and I see the original picture. I've up dated my browser to most current version, but from online search it appears that photo bucket wants money to have pictures load automatically. Is there a setting I need to change somewhere or any suggestions for me to have his pictures show up properly?
> Sometimes I'm not up to date with all the internet knowledge & settings on my devices that I need to have.


It seems like a cat-n-mouse game with photobucket. 

they haven't changed their policy however folks have been developing browser plug-ins to get around PB holding our pics hostage. It worked for awhile but now I'm seeing the "generic" photobucket image again as well.

I've started using Tinypic...and slowly going back and updating my build threads.


----------



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

I’m getting the same photobucket image. I’m trying Amazon Photos right now for hosting. 









If you don’t see the photo, it didn’t work!


----------



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

I’ll try to edit this thread tonight and replace the PB with some google photo links until I can figure out embedding. Sorry!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

PBHoss said:


> Beast is right! It just ate half an acre of 6” deep heavy wet snow and thanked me for the appetizer. The lights were flickering towards the end. I’m hoping it’s just a loose connection somewhere. They ran fine for the first half hour. This Spring I’ll tear into the rakes and give them a soak.


It's just a loose grounding nut and/or power plug. VERY common.


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Try Photobucket Hotlink Fix browser extension to see the pictures.


----------



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

*pic hosting*



Shaw351 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just get generic pictures telling me to Update account for third party hosting in this thread. If I click on the generic picture it takes me to photo bucket and I see the original picture. I've up dated my browser to most current version, but from online search it appears that photo bucket wants money to have pictures load automatically. Is there a setting I need to change somewhere or any suggestions for me to have his pictures show up properly?
> Sometimes I'm not up to date with all the internet knowledge & settings on my devices that I need to have.


I just started a (free) postimage acccount and it seems to be working for now. I replaced the links in the original post with the new links. I hope it works for you now. Cheers!


----------



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

Loose connections were the culprit. Went cheap and used Harbor Freight (fright) connectors. Lesson learned.


----------



## PBHoss (Sep 21, 2017)

*Current Update*

Runs great and eats snow like I eat cookies. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

PBHoss said:


> I just started a (free) postimage acccount and it seems to be working for now. I replaced the links in the original post with the new links. I hope it works for you now. Cheers!


The pix are perfect, works great !!!


----------

